# Influx of Drivers in August?



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

I had a long drawn out post typed up but I’ve decided to just ask a point blank question. Have you seen a decreased amount of Delivery Request this month? I’ve seen more names on time blocks and less delivery requests. I’m pretty sure it’s tied to people losing that $600 deal. Not just more drivers on the roads but less orders to boot.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Cdub2k said:


> Have you seen a decreased amount of Delivery Request this month?


Definitely.



Cdub2k said:


> I'm pretty sure it's tied to people losing that $600 deal. Not just more drivers on the roads but less orders to boot.


Yep, it's a perfect storm that we all knew was coming.


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

Yep, used to make around $350 a weekend, now I am lucky to clear $200 using both UE and DD.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Seems to me that every August is slow. The amount of drivers is the usual culprit. I see a lot of new faces but always do. Most don't last long, the turnover is incredibly high. Many restaurant owners and managers tell me they see very few guys like me that have been around awhile.

DD has definitely lowered the offer amounts in my market. Every night they make the map red so anyone can jump on but they offer no additional add ons which tells you it isn't "real". They're just flooding the region with drivers allowed on so they can lower the offers values and it also causes a lower volume of offers.

For now, I had to switch to primarily to GH which has been good. Constantly have to go back and forth depending on whose running better at the time. That's why you have to run multiple apps. It's a never ending cycle of supply and demand for drivers, just have to ride it out.


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

Exceptionally slow for rs, being in a locked down city doesn’t help either.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

Same here, March to July was pretty good, it has slowed down the past few weeks.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

As someone else mentioned a lot of people get burn't out in a few short months and pretty much have quit altogether after the honeymoon period.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Immoralized said:


> As someone else mentioned a lot of people get burn't out in a few short months and pretty much have quit altogether after the honeymoon period.


Or
They get their 1st car repair bill
Caused by Driving for pennies !

Yet mechanics cost DOLLARS !


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Orlando's ridehail business always tanks in September (when the kiddos go back to school)

It's hard to see the difference between the regular September slowdown and anything Corona related for me.


----------



## DiceyDan (Jun 9, 2016)

The last month has been a all time low from 2 1/2 years. Someone already mentioned that they let everyone in blocks now, bc the offers are so $hitty they just cycle around looking busy. The offers that I use to get $8-12 are now $4-6. I now consider a $5 tip rare lol. The distances are almost rs lengths for half the price of a rs (if that's even possible). I'm sure this is everywhere though, I don't need to point out of the obvious.


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

Do not forget that markets that also had Caviar now moved Caviar only drivers to the DoorDash platform. DoorDash is very saturated with drivers in the areas I deliver that had Caviar (I also was Cavair driver but didn't move over to DD because I already have an active account). Ironically in those areas, Uber Eats has been busy and paying out good. Very hard to say that as you can understand. I hate using Eats and has usually been my second to last resort but if DD don't want to send me orders, what are my choices. Postmates is always reserved as my last resort for reasons we already know.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

The economy is waiting for it's next injection by the people who caused the problem, in the first place.


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> The economy is waiting for it's next injection by the people who caused the problem, in the first place.


Easy on those politics. You know where that will take this thread.


----------



## 2JoshH (Aug 18, 2020)

Cdub2k said:


> I had a long drawn out post typed up but I've decided to just ask a point blank question. Have you seen a decreased amount of Delivery Request this month? I've seen more names on time blocks and less delivery requests. I'm pretty sure it's tied to people losing that $600 deal. Not just more drivers on the roads but less orders to boot.


Also....
Lots of companies laying off employees
Subsequently ⤵
Lots of new Uber drivers and UE delivery personnel
Resulting in ⤵
Lower driver earning potential,
Reduced driver incentives & Surges.

Who benefits? The rider
Customer always comes first (after the stockholders &#129315;&#128514


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Overall RS business is down 70% from last year , just like the Airlines... Other night, I was near the airport and they had 36 drivers at 8.30 pm, with only few flights to come in. 36 is a 400% increase from few weeks back .
Airlines are giving away tickets but unsuccessful in the money making section.
Disadvantaged areas have rides available, but the airport slaves want no part of the $$$.:smiles:


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

This past weekend I saw a whole bunch of ants out on the road with Uber... Lyft not so much. I guess with the lack of free cheese the ants have to scurry out and race to the bottom on who will drive for the lowest fares...


----------



## luckytown (Feb 11, 2016)

Uber keeps sending me pasenger request....i have to deny and go back to my preferances and uncheck X.....they keep doing this like every other day......they are changing my preferences automatically....everybody definitely wants to do delivery.....Im not taking all these karens that dont want to wear masks and think its thier car...


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)




----------

